# HELP! which betta should I buy???



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so theres 3 bettas on aquabid right now that I really like, don't think I need anymore BUT I would like to know your opinion on which one you'd buy/which is nicest. 3 choices are....


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not really crazy about any of them, but the first one would have to be my favorite.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw one that looked like the second one in my Petsmart (yes PETSMART) the other day, (only with double rays) the third one's body seems a little too short, so.. go for the first one.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

go for the 1st one!!! lol


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the first one the most, the 2nd one the second most and the third one the least.... lol... the ordering worked out perfect.

But yea, I would get the first.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

get the second one or the third one! i love them all!


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

i vote for second... you should put up a poll


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

First one.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Would the fish be for breeding or just a pet? The quad ray CT is very pretty, he has good web reduction and a nice body shape.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Just for a pet, no breeding. I don't know if I'm going to buy any! I'm deciding thanks for evrryones input!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

The first one is my favorite!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

The top one - he has Syracuse University colors lol. <-- You'd have to name him Otto after the Orange.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

First one!!


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

the first one!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I like the first one.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

1st.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

1st one.


----------



## bubblesthefish (Jul 28, 2010)

The third one is so round and cute...love it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would rather you have the 1st one hes amazing !!!!


----------



## BDABETTA (Jul 30, 2010)

Im new to this site, but I would def go for the first one....beautiful.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Def the first one!! Absolutely stunning.


----------

